# Happy Birthday Chino



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Chino is 4 years old today. Time goes so quickly. It seems like it was just yesterday we were bringing baby Chino home from the shelter.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

What a cutie! I love the pic of him cuddled up to Shadow


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

amy22 said:


> What a cutie! I love the pic of him cuddled up to Shadow


Thank you Amy!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Chino! I love him in the green blanket.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you eldercat!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

4 years old already!! 

How old is he in the 4th pic, sitting on the couch? I'll have to add that to my long list of favorite Chino pics! It's funny, we always miss the cuteness when our kitties grow out of kittenhood, but I actually think Chino is cuter now than when he was a young kitten! He just melts my heart.  That last picture...:luv


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Patty! I think I agree with you, Chino is cuter now
He was about 4 months old in that photo. It was taken in Dec. 2013.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't think I'd really noticed the color of his eyes before. In the second to last pic, they're a gorgeous amber. In other pics, they appear almost hazel. But usually, all I see is how remarkably soulful his eyes are. 

How old is Shadow now?


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Shadow will be 4 in October. Hard to believe..


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Aw, I'm sorry I had missed this thread. Chino has been a CF "hero cat" of mine for... well, I guess 4 years now.
Happy belated birthday, handsome guy.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Jeff!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh, little Shadow is almost 4 too? We need a smiley for someone falling over in a dead faint! I'm sure I knew that she and Chino were close in age, so I don't know why now I had it in my head that she was quite a bit younger than Chino. Maybe just Chino being so much like an older protective brother.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I know what you mean Patty. Shadow is so little and tiny that I forget she is almost the same age as Chino.


----------

